# Been a while



## snowy56 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi all, hope things are going well. I've not been on for a while but I just wanted to share how Joseph has been doing

Joseph has been doing really well. He is sleeping soundly now for 8hrs over night and his blood sugars have been stable. We also so the endo team last week and they were really happy with him and aren't going to increase his dose of diazoxide, they have also said that we don't need to give his current dose 3 times a day, we can continue with just twice a day. Plus we don't need to go back for 4 more months. We are really pleased, lets just hope it continues!!!!!


----------



## Steff (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi Snowy lovley to see you back posting and with such positive news, sounds like Joseph is coming on leap and bounds, long may it continue x


----------



## rspence (Aug 16, 2010)

*hi*

you joined the month i wasn't around much so i've missed your introductions about Joseph but its nice to read a positive post about his sleep and stable blood levels. If he's only recently been diagnosed, go gentle on yourself as you adapt and find the new 'normal'.

JP is doing fairly well this month though he's 'cross mine pancreas doesn't work'!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 16, 2010)

snowy56 said:


> Hi all, hope things are going well. I've not been on for a while but I just wanted to share how Joseph has been doing
> 
> Joseph has been doing really well. He is sleeping soundly now for 8hrs over night and his blood sugars have been stable. We also so the endo team last week and they were really happy with him and aren't going to increase his dose of diazoxide, they have also said that we don't need to give his current dose 3 times a day, we can continue with just twice a day. Plus we don't need to go back for 4 more months. We are really pleased, lets just hope it continues!!!!!



So pleased to hear the good news Snowy  I wish I could sleep for 8 hours!


----------

